# Hello



## Andypanda6570

Hi I am new! :holly: I have 3 boys and I find myself pregnant at 40 :cloud9: My oldest will be 20 my middle will be 17 and my baby will be 11 years older when the baby comes in August :dohh: I am really nervous about this and all the risks that come with it, I will actually be 41 when I deliver , just joined for some support and a lot of info. I live in New York and married almost 20 years . I have to say I am really excited about this, I can't stop smiling :cloud9:
Thank You


----------



## sabby52

Hi welcome to BnB :)


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welc.gif :wave:


----------



## mandy81

Hi welcome to BnB xx


congrats must have been a lovely surprise for you hun xx


----------



## Andypanda6570

:happydance: Thank you for all the replies!! I am happy to be here and have a little support. Hope to get to know you all :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome!


----------



## Boothh

welcome :hi:


----------



## FEDup1981

Welcome to BnB xxx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg162/doctordeesmrs/Blinkies/HelloKittywelcome.gif


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## Groovychick

Hello and welcome! :hi:


----------



## Tinypop

:hi:welcome


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Welcome to BnB:flower:


----------



## v2007

Welcome to BnB

:hi:

V xxxx


----------



## Buttons2

Hi! :wave:


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Welcome to B'n'B
:wave:
xxxx​


----------



## Andypanda6570

Thank you everyone!! :cloud9:
I was wondering is there a member here called Bek 74 ? LOL, she is one of my best friends and I am not sure if it was her that was that member....Oh good lord what a funny coincidence.


----------



## Andypanda6570

Well I just did another test just to make sure, cause my appointment is on Friday.My husband just didn't believe it so I did the test in front of him :happydance: Now he believes me!!! :cloud9:


----------



## massacubano

:hi:


----------



## bek74

Hello my dearest friend, I am so glad your here. Everyone is really nice and supportive.
OMGosh I am just so happy for you:happydance: awww I love you sooooooooooooo much and we will travel this journey together. Your age doesn't matter, your not to old.
Love you and welcome to BnB:hugs::hugs:


----------



## bek74

Andypanda6570 said:


> Well I just did another test just to make sure, cause my appointment is on Friday.My husband just didn't believe it so I did the test in front of him :happydance: Now he believes me!!! :cloud9:

 :happydance::happydance:

Babe Nic will come around, it is a shock. He thought the baby years were behind him and it was time for just both of you. 
All will be fine and Nic will always be by your side... Love you


----------



## bek74

Andypanda6570 said:


> Thank you everyone!! :cloud9:
> I was wondering is there a member here called Bek 74 ? LOL, she is one of my best friends and I am not sure if it was her that was that member....Oh good lord what a funny coincidence.

 
Yep it me beautiful... How cool is it to find each other both on here. See bestfriends think alike....

Welcome :hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
I am so glad it's you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL
I thought I was nutzo for a minute, but it is you!!'
So glad you are here also, love you xoxoxoxxoxoox :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## lucy_x

:hi: welcome to b & b


----------



## Andypanda6570

lucy_x said:


> :hi: welcome to b & b

Thank You :hugs:


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome!! :wave:


----------



## happygal

hi and welcome to bnb x


----------



## PeanutBean

:wave:


----------



## v2007

Welcome to BnB Sweetie.

:wave:

V xxx


----------



## kelsey111

Welcome hun xx


----------



## Panda_Ally

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Eve

:hi: and Welcome!!


----------

